# اللهجة المصرية: نَفَق



## Josh_

أما القاف في "نَفَق" (ممر تحت الأرض) فهل هو منطوق في اللهجة المصرية أم لا؟

شكرا.


----------



## cherine

القاف تُنطق همزة (نَفَأ)، و"شكل" الفاء يتغير: فتصبح مُرَقَّقة بالمقارنة بنطقها قبل القاف في الفصحى.

إيه حكاية "أما" اللي بتبدأ بيها دي؟!


----------



## Josh_

شكرا يا شيرين.



cherine said:


> إيه حكاية "أما" اللي بتبدأ بيها دي؟!


مش عارف.  قلت أستعمل التركيب دا شوية بدل التركيبات العادية.


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا جوش.

التركيب دا أظن أنه لا يجوز استخدامه في السؤال، بل في الردود فقط. ويمكن مناقشة هذه النقطة، إذا أردت، في موضوع جديد.


----------

